# Mk2 tt tdi timing belt



## nathanfaloon (Jun 3, 2016)

So first some background, my TT is 2010 I with just hitting 60,000 miles last week.

My service book says toothed belt to be replaced for the 2.0 tdi of all models at 133,000 but the Internet says like 75,000...

I have also read in some places 5 years is the recommended in which case I need a timing belt 

Anyone have an opinion on this or could advise ?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I think it's best when you go and visit the Audi dealer. Run with them through all tasks that need doing at the next service. Let them log on to the computer and have them check what the Audi maintenance computer says.


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

You will be told all sorts but both your age and mileage point to getting it done. Especially if your keeping her, why risk something that you will have to do eventually.


----------



## nathanfaloon (Jun 3, 2016)

booked in at a new garage 350 for belt and wp with oem parts 8)


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm in the same situation at 71k on a 2011 TT TDI. The handbook says 133,000. Has anyone got paperwork to say it's due at 75k? Why did Audi put 133k in the service book? Have they had premature failures?


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

The manufacturer says 133k.

The UK importer says 5 yrs 75k

Same engine in a vw van is 120k or 4 yrs according to the importer.

Your biggest risk is the aux belt snapping because it usually ends up getting snarled up with the timing belt and damaging the engine. There is a redesigned timing belt cover to prevent this. But don't expect Audi to tell you this.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Craig_09 said:


> I'm in the same situation at 71k on a 2011 TT TDI. The handbook says 133,000. Has anyone got paperwork to say it's due at 75k? Why did Audi put 133k in the service book? Have they had premature failures?


I have no proof what so ever. But as far as I know Audi Netherlands is sticking to what Audi puts in the service book. My gut feeling says that Audi UK is shortening the interval only to get additional work in the work shop. Many timing belts last so long these days that by the time they are really due, the owner of the car isn't taking the car to the Audi workshop any more. So lost revenue. But that's just my take on it.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah it does sound like a money making scheme by Audi UK.

I always look after my cars, get them serviced earlier than requires etc just wondering if I need to rush into getting it done soon. 60,000 miles earlier just seems extreme but at £350 I suppose better to be safe than sorry


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Craig_09 said:


> 60,000 miles earlier just seems extreme but at £350 I suppose better to be safe than sorry


And that is exactly the game they are playing.... at that kind of money better safe than sorry.

Funny thing is.... when it then comes to buying tyres, lots of people try to save a couple of pounds here and there. Sometimes even go for inferior brands. Better save than sorry then flies straight out of the window. :lol:


----------



## nathanfaloon (Jun 3, 2016)

I remember reading somewhere ages ago when I was first buying my TT that audi had changed the interval for the belts since the service books where first printed ?

Not sure how true that rings...


----------



## Pat 36059 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I think that 133,000 relates to kms and not miles, :?


----------



## nathanfaloon (Jun 3, 2016)

Afraid not! Says in the book beside it 133,333 miles or 215000 km still seems like a large amount of miles to me... especially with the 5 year rating


----------

